# Anyone make plaster molds?



## basstender10.6 (Feb 1, 2011)

I am taking on a new hobby of making my own soft plastics. I am going to start to make one and two piece plaster molds. Does anyone do this and can give me some tips?
Thanks!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 1, 2011)

My tip is to skip the POP and go right to RTV or just buy the one piece molds 


POP is a PITA!

You can also get good deals on used molds and the new (RTV) ones are so cheap that i gave up on making my own. I pour what a need and then go fishing!


----------



## basstender10.6 (Feb 1, 2011)

About how much would a one piece RTV mold cost?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 1, 2011)

basstender10.6 said:


> About how much would a one piece RTV mold cost?




Lurecraft's run between $7.00 and around $15.00 - depends on how large and how many cavity


----------

